# SKB Powered Pedalboard



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Anyone ever used one of these?

The 1SKB-PS-8 Powered Pedalboard is injection-molded from eco-friendly rubber modified styrene which provides for a very durable and rigid, yet lightweight platform for guitarist’s effect pedals. The 1SKB-PS-8 features eight (8) built-in 9VDC output jacks and an external transformer rated at 500mA of total current. 

The large 19” x 12” hook and loop surface allows for secure pedal positioning for up to eight (8) standard size pedals. All cables are included for powering the most popular pedals. A heavy-duty ballistic nylon carry bag with exterior zipper pocket and adjustable shoulder strap are also included with the 1SKB-PS-8 Powered Pedalboard.


----------



## jrguitars (Feb 20, 2010)

I have one. For the price it's unbeatable. Totally worth it. I've got 7 pedals and a crybaby on it. $99 from the States. Probably $125ish in Canada I'm guessing although they list for around $169.95 If memory serves me (I've ordered a few).


----------

